# Angelvorschriften in Italien?



## Bilitis (26. April 2001)

Meine Söhne möchten im Urlaub in Italien gerne alleine am Meer angeln.
Weiß jemand von euch, wie da die Vorschriften  in Italien sind, bzw. kann  mir sagen, wo ich das nachlesen kann?
Ich danke euch schon mal für Hinweise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
****Wer steht da am Wasser bei Regen und Wind?****
*Das ist die Mutter mit Angelschein und ihrem Kind.*


----------



## Clubberer (22. Mai 2001)

Die gleiche Frage stell ich mir zur zeit auch, da ich in den pfingstferien nach Italien fahr.Ich glaub aber dass man in italien WEDER fischereischein NOCH erlaubnisschein braucht, wie gesagt ich glaube. Wo wir grad bei Italien sind, was gibts da so alles für fischarten in den grösseren Seen? Werden da auch Fische eingesetzt??Aufstieg 01  F C NTod und HAss dem F C B


----------



## fishhawk (22. Mai 2001)

zum Meer kann ich nichts sagen, aber dort wo ich angle brauche ich ne Lizenz (mit Passbild), die gab es im Rathaus und gilt dann aber 6 Jahre ab Ausstellung und ein "Versamento", so ne Art Erlaubnisschein, das musste ich bei der Post bezahlen und gilt ein Jahr ab Ausstellung für die meisten Gewässer des Bezirks.Dann muss man aber noch aufpassen, denn es gibt auch Gewässer der Italienischen Sportanglervereinigung, für die extra ne Erlaubnis besorgt werden muss, und natürlich Privatgewässer.Ich kenne nur einige Gewässer im Norden und dort gibt es dicke Karpfen, schöne Schleien und z.T. sogar Schwarzbarsche.Und natürlich Waller.Ohne Papiere würde ich aber nicht dort angeln, denn die Ranger sind öfter unterwegs als man denkt. Im gegensatz zu unseren Kontrolleuren sind die auch bewaffnet, weniger wegen der Angler sondern wegen der Wilderer.Also lieber erst mal im nächsten Angelgeschäft schlau machen, wo´s die Papiere gibt und was man so beachten muss.Wie gesagt, das ist nur meine begrenzte Erfahrung.Dort wo ich angle, brauche ich die gleichen Papiere wie die Einheimischen, in  touristisch erschlossenen Gegenden kann das durchaus anders geregelt sein.Tight Lines


----------



## Bilitis (22. Mai 2001)

Danke für deine Info fishhawk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mal sehen, ob ich noch was rausbekomme bis dahin.

------------------
****Wer steht da am Wasser bei Regen und Wind?****
*Das ist die Mutter mit Angelschein und ihrem Kind.*


----------



## fishhawk (22. Mai 2001)

Es gibt übrigens ein Sonderheft vom Blinker, schaut mal hier :[url)http://www.smallpublishersworld.de/Jahr/Blinker%20Angeln%20in%20Italien.htm]http://www.smallpublishersworld.de/Jahr/Blinker%20Angeln%20in%20Italien.htm[/url]


----------



## fishhawk (22. Mai 2001)

http://www.smallpublishersworld.de/Jahr/Blinker%20Angeln%20in%20Italien.htm


----------

